# ¿Cuánto sale?



## Mila_M

Does ¿Cuánto sale? mean How much is it? 
or does it mean How much an item is on sale?


gracias


----------



## murciana

Couldn't it be _¿cuánto *v*ale?_ It makes more sense.
I guess I could say _¿*A* cuánto sale?_ meaning _how much is it?_ 
Do you have more context?


----------



## Mila_M

I was not sure if it meant How much is it on sale or how much is it.

The ¿A cuánto sale? context is the one I thought it was.

Gracias


----------



## Responsible Girl

Cuanto sale= How much is it


----------



## Aviador

Responsible Girl said:


> Cuanto sale= How much is it


La respuesta ya la dio Murciana. La expresión es ¿_*a* cuánto sale_? ¿_Cuánto sale_? no tiene sentido.


----------



## aurilla

Responsible Girl said:


> Cuanto sale= How much is it



I agree. It's short for "¿(A) cuánto sale?".


----------



## Layne2002

Responsible Girl said:


> Cuanto sale= How much is it


I agree ---  Other options:  ¿Cuánto vale?// ¿Cuánto cuesta?// ¿Cuánto es?..It is good to mention that the usage of *¿Cuánto sale?* would be pretty much convenient when you are getting more than one item and you want to know the total cost of the purchase. Other than that, all opinions above are aceptable. Thanks


----------



## chamyto

You can also say_ ¿Por cuánto sale XXX ?_ It´s not very common, but it´s correct.


----------



## Aviador

aurilla said:


> [...] It's short for "¿(A) cuánto sale?".


I do not agree. ¿_Cuánto sale_? is utterly wrong. _Salir_ is an *intransitive verb*, so a sentence like ¿_cuánto sale el kilo de queso_? is not possible. That is why in my previous post I wrote: "¿_cuánto sale_? no tiene sentido."


----------



## aurilla

Aviador said:


> I do not agree. ¿_Cuánto sale_? is utterly wrong. _Salir_ is a *transitive verb*, so a sentence like ¿_cuánto sale el kilo de queso_? is not possible. That is why in my previous post I wrote: "¿_cuánto sale_? no tiene sentido."



You're right, but that's how many people say it, and the meaning is generally understood. It's a fusion of "¿cuánto vale?" and "¿a cuánto sale?" The situation and body language of the asker makes it clear to the listener, despite the grammatical error.


----------



## sal62

Hola.
¿Cuánto vale?
¿Cuánto sale?
¿Cuánto cuesta?
¿Cuánto es?
Todas correctas con preferencias de uso regionales al igual que el uso de "a" o "por"


----------



## Aviador

sal62 said:


> Hola.
> ¿Cuánto vale?
> ¿Cuánto sale?
> ¿Cuánto cuesta?
> ¿Cuánto es?
> Todas correctas con preferencias de uso regionales al igual que el uso de "a" o "por"


Siento tener que insistir sobre el asunto. No estoy de acuerdo en que todas sean correctas. Lo digo una vez más: ¿_Cuánto sale_? como sinónimo de ¿_cuánto cuesta_? no es correcto.
Cito lo que puse en mi mensaje anterior:


> ¿_Cuánto sale_? is utterly wrong. _Salir_ is an *intransitive verb*, so a sentence like ¿_cuánto sale el kilo de queso_? is not possible. That is why in my previous post I wrote: "¿_cuánto sale_? no tiene sentido."


Algo no puede salir otra cosa. _Salir_ es intransitivo.


----------



## sal62

Depende de dónde lo usas aviator, del otro lado de la cordillera lo usamos a diario, informalmente, no tiene sentido para ti, y es absolutamente respetable.


----------



## sal62

Quiero decir que es absolutamente respetable que no signifique nada porque no estás habituado.


----------



## sal62

Nosotros no usamos "a cuánto sale" o "por cuánto sale" nunca, sin embargo, no considero que debo calificar su uso. Además, "por cuanto sale: se referirá a "¿cuánto hay que pagar para que salga del local? ¿Será que se fue acortando la frase y sólo quedó cuánto sale?


----------



## SuperScuffer

Mila_M said:


> How much an item is on sale?


Do you mean "what is the reduced price of this item in the sales (rebajas)?".  I think you might be confusing "sale" in Spanish and English.


----------



## ACQM

¿Cuánto sale? puede usarse en una suma u otra operación matemática: 
-Voy a comprar A por 1€, B por 3€ y C por 2€, ¿cuánto suma/sale/da?
-6€, en total.
Si buscas "salir" en el DRAE:
18. intr. Dicho de una cuenta: Resultar, de la oportuna operación aritmética, que está bien hecha o ajustada.


Para contestar a sal62: ¿A cuánto sale? es una frase que viene de las lonjas y los mercados de subastas, pero en general se habla de que un producto "sale al mercado por XXX€" y eso se usa también para la última tecnología o cualquier cosa.


----------



## sal62

Gracias AQM, por aquí es muy raro escuchar tu combinación en el tema compra-venta, te confieso que suena muy bonito.
supescuffer: the word "sale" comes from the verb "salir", which means to go out or to get out


----------



## gammexane

sal62 said:


> Gracias AQM, por aquí es muy raro escuchar tu combinación en el tema compra-venta, te confieso que suena muy bonito.
> supescuffer: the word "sale" comes from the verb "salir", which means to go out or to get out



Vengo a defender a mi compatriota. 
Este país no es justamente el ejemplo a seguir en "el correcto uso del español" -ni muchas otras cosas-, pero en Argentina, se usa "¿cuánto sale?". Cualquier otra variante, aquí, es sinónimo de un incremento en el precio del producto por ser turista.


----------



## sal62

Gracias, pero no me explicaste el origen de tu nick.


----------



## gammexane

sal62 said:


> Gracias, pero no me explicaste el origen de tu nick.


No vi la pregunta ¿origen de la palabra o del porqué lo uso? Sigamos en privado así no desviamos el tema del post.


----------



## Layne2002

Agregando:  ¿A cómo? --Que sería otra forma de preguntar cuanto vale algo (por unidad o individual), en El Salvador.


----------



## germanbz

¿Cuanto sale? = You are usually asking for the result of an arithmetic operation.  _¿Ya has sumado las cifras en la calculadora? - ¿Cuanto sale?_
_¿A cuanto sale?_ = You are asking for the price usually of a part *or* when asking for the price of an item sold in meters, kilograms etc.
1.- Some friends go out for a meal and when they get the bill have to divide  between them. *¿A cuanto sale?.* How much do we have to pay each one?
_2.- (En una pescadería): ¿A cuanto sale el bacalao fresco? - A 15€ el kilo.

You could never use ¿a cuanto sale? when asking for the price of an item of clothes, as a suit, a jacket or a car, a flat neither when you ask a waiter for the bill. It would sound vulgar.
_


----------



## The Prof

So perhaps the equivalent of:

-How much / what does that work out at?
-How much / what does that come to?


----------



## Layne2002

germanbz said:


> ¿Cuánto sale? = You are usually asking for the result of an arithmetic operation.  _¿Ya has sumado las cifras en la calculadora? - ¿Cuánto sale?_.


Not necessarily. I go to a store and buy a pair of pants, a nice shirt, a short, and other stuff.All of a sudden, it's time to pay! I can certainly ask: ¿Cuánto sale? and I would be talking about money. Referring to arithmetic operations, you may also say ¿Cuánto da?, and of course, ¿Cuánto sale?, thanks.


----------



## germanbz

Well, as usual "regional differences". Here if you say *¿cuanto sale?* in a clothing store it would sound rough.


----------



## Layne2002

Regional differences, perfect! jajaja So if I go to Spain, I am not going to say ¿Cuánto sale? to get my total purchase... Here is just normal and common!


----------



## Martoo

sal62 said:


> Hola.
> ¿Cuánto vale?
> ¿Cuánto sale?
> ¿Cuánto cuesta?
> ¿Cuánto es?
> Todas correctas con preferencias de uso regionales al igual que el uso de "a" o "por"



Te faltó* ¿cuánto está?*, *¿en cuánto anda? *y *¿cuánto hay que poner? *(mi favorita jajaja)
Para abrir un poco las opciones por si alguno viene para Argentina viste.


----------



## Aviador

Martoo said:


> Te faltó* ¿cuánto está?*, *¿en cuánto anda? *y *¿cuánto hay que poner? *(mi favorita jajaja)
> Para abrir un poco las opciones por si alguno viene para Argentina viste.


De acuerdo, pero la expresión es  _¿*a* cuánto está?_, no _¿cuánto está?_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Venga, otra de mis favoritas:

-¿Cuánto le voy a quedar a deber?
-140 pesos.
-¿Y para mí?
-¡180!


----------



## Martoo

Aviador said:


> De acuerdo, pero la expresión es  _¿*a* cuánto está?_, no _¿cuánto está?_



Lo lamento pero no. Si venís para este lado de la cordillera (como escuché que habían dicho por ahí) lo común es escuchar *¿cuánto está? *
La posibilidad de escuchar lo con la letra *a *al comienzo es quizás, en una carrera de autos y preguntás _*¿a cuánto está el segundo del primero?
*_
Insisto con lo que se dijo antes: cada uno muestra como se habla en su país, aceptando los usos/costumbres que exponen los otros, dejando de lado si son correctos o no para el idioma.


----------



## germanbz

Martoo said:


> Lo lamento pero no. Si venís para este lado de la cordillera (como escuché que habían dicho por ahí) lo común es escuchar *¿cuánto está? *
> La posibilidad de escuchar lo con la letra *a *al comienzo es quizás, en una carrera de autos y preguntás _*¿a cuánto está el segundo del primero?
> *_
> Insisto con lo que se dijo antes: cada uno muestra como se habla en su país, aceptando los usos/costumbres que exponen los otros,* dejando de lado si son correctos o no para el idioma.*



En ese sentido creo que hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso. Se trata de un foro de dudas idiomáticas en el que muchas personas que están aprendiendo a hablar castellano se basan para aclarar sus dudas.

Así que pienso que es justo al revés. *Primero *hay que cuidar el hecho que la expresión sea *correcta *o aceptada en el idioma general, y *después *habrá que explicar, que siendo aceptada puede tratarse de un localismo que no se usa en todas las zonas.


----------



## ivb8921

En España yo creo que en el lenguaje hablado rápido igual en alguna ocasión podría no sonar la "a" de "a cuanto sale" o sonar muy poco pero desde luego, nunca se escribiría "Cuanto sale?" sino "A cuanto sale". Para mí la primera es totalmente incorrecta.


----------



## Martoo

germanbz said:


> En ese sentido creo que hay que ser extremadamente cuidadoso. Se trata de un foro de dudas idiomáticas en el que muchas personas que están aprendiendo a hablar castellano se basan para aclarar sus dudas.
> 
> Así que pienso que es justo al revés. *Primero *hay que cuidar el hecho que la expresión sea *correcta *o aceptada en el idioma general, y *después *habrá que explicar, que siendo aceptada puede tratarse de un localismo que no se usa en todas las zonas.



Yo estoy diciendo cómo se dice en mi país simplemente, aclarando que no es la forma correcta.
Sin embargo, aunque suene mal para el resto, la correcta, suena mal para nosotros (por eso lo aclaro).
Para cualquier argentino, la expresión *¿a cuánto sale?* esta mal.


----------



## jalmia

sal62 said:


> Hola.
> ¿Cuánto vale?
> ¿Cuánto sale?
> ¿Cuánto cuesta?
> ¿Cuánto es?
> Todas correctas con preferencias de uso regionales al igual que el uso de "a" o "por"



This


----------

